# Zebco Omega?



## OldGuyAl (Jan 30, 2009)

Anybody here using one?  

What do you think?

Ever try spooling it with braid or Fireline or Invisi-braid?

did it work?


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 30, 2009)

I bought one for my wife. She is not good with a baitcaster,I picked it up and started using it around bridge pilings,it is awesome to pitch small jigs, you dont have to peel off line to get them to fall straight down along the piling. It has bearings, anti-reverse and is actually real smooth,the only problem you have is trying to not let any one see you using a spincaster. I have not tried any other lines on it yet

I think Woo Daves uses one for certain applications.


----------



## OldGuyAl (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks and thanks for the chuckle!

My reason for looking at spincasters is simply that I've given up trying to find a baitcaster that I can afford that is good with lighter, smaller diameter lines.  A Daiwa Pixy or a Calcutta Conquest 50 would be fantastic but at $300+ for a used one, it's just not gonna happen.

I've got a sweet MLXF Avid baitcasting rod that I bought specifically for throwing 6# or 8# lines but that line is a nightmare on my baitcasting reels.   So, even though these types of reels have a reputation as being for children and coming in pink Barbie or Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle designs, there are a few that are really well-built and have excellent drag systems.

The Zebco Omega, the Abumatics, and the Daiwa Gold series are 3 that I'm considering.  I'm leaning towards the Abumatic 1276 but the Omega Z02 is also tempting.   I wish they weren't so heavy, though.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 30, 2009)

I am considering buying one for myself, I will look real cool having a spincast and A float n fly rig with a bobber in the boat, I feel as though I have come full circle.

The only thing that worries me with the omega is the 2.9 to 1 gears, when they swim away from the pilings and you feel them late, its hard to make up the slack. The one I have is the z03, Its my wifes only rig so I bought the medium one.


----------



## shadow2 (Jan 30, 2009)

OldGuyAl said:


> Thanks and thanks for the chuckle!
> 
> My reason for looking at spincasters is simply that I've given up trying to find a baitcaster that I can afford that is good with lighter, smaller diameter lines.  A Daiwa Pixy or a Calcutta Conquest 50 would be fantastic but at $300+ for a used one, it's just not gonna happen.
> 
> ...



Two things.. I baught a omega for my wife and she loves it and i will be taking it to the river to pitch rooster tails with.  

As for a reel for the rod that you have I have the same rod in the primer series paired up with a shimano 50mg...i can not even tell you how light of a rig this is and is by far one of my go to rigs.  you can get the 50mg on sale from tackle wherehouse for 186 delivered to your door.  If that is in you price range check it out you will not be disapointed


----------



## sbroadwell (Jan 30, 2009)

Al,
You are paralleling what I've been thinking. I can't pitch light lures into tight places with a baitcaster, I just am not that good. A good spincaster, with good gears, anti-reverse, ball bearings, would be just the ticket.
Next time we fish together let me show you a couple of really light action casting rods I made. I did them for the boat show, but something came up that kept me from going. You can borrow one of them if you do get the Omega, to see how you like it.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey Al , if you google "Woo Daves spincast" you will find a few articles about it.


----------



## OldGuyAl (Jan 30, 2009)

I just bought a NIB Abumatic 1276 off eBay for $25!

It's last year's model but it still has the 6 bb and the Stamina drag system and comes spooled with 14# Fireline (6# diameter).  This reel usually sells for over $50 so, I figured that I'd give it a try.  

If I really like the whole spincast thing (for specific conditions), I may get the Zebco, too.  Or, wait for the new Abumatic 1276SLi to get on the shelves.

Shoot!  I might even get a custom Spiderman or Bart Simpson paint job put on it.  

Steve - we'll have to do some serious tackle testing together very soon!


----------



## sbroadwell (Jan 31, 2009)

OldGuyAl said:


> I just bought a NIB Abumatic 1276 off eBay for $25!
> 
> It's last year's model but it still has the 6 bb and the Stamina drag system and comes spooled with 14# Fireline (6# diameter).  This reel usually sells for over $50 so, I figured that I'd give it a try.
> 
> ...



I am itching to fish! Was thinking about going somewhere around here today, but I had to flock a grip, and finish up another rod.
I'll post a pic of the red flocked grip when the rod is finished. It's gonna be a full out UGA rod, with the school logo, holographic butt wrap, and red flocked split grip.
Flocking is so messy, though. My shirt, hair, beard are all red at the moment!


----------



## OldGuyAl (Jan 31, 2009)

be sure to include a picture of your flocked hair and beard!


----------



## porkbelly (Jan 31, 2009)

You want to laugh at these reels but take a look at what has been caught with them. Do a google of this reel and see for yourself and then laugh and yes I use them plus many other kinds.




Ken Paulie

Elk City Reservoir, Kansas

World Record Flathead

The HUGE Flathead was caught on May 14th 1998 and topped the scales at 123lbs!!!!. Now
heres the go-getter.....Ken caught this thing on a Zebco 33 reel, spooled with 12lb test
line!?! Now just try to imagine that fight in the back


----------



## OldGuyAl (Feb 1, 2009)

Ken, I hear ya!

Lots of folks do make fun of these reels thinking that "real" anglers don't use them.  I was making fun of the people who make fun of them - the gear snobs.   And, yes, I have been guilty of scoffing at folks who buy and use gear that is totally unsuited to their situations, myself.  I remember laughing about a guy I saw using a heavy spinning rod with a 4000 reel fishing for bluegill one day but, I swear I think this guy was having more fun than any of us that day because he was new to fishing and he was catching as many fish as any of us.

My point about these reels is that I have a situation where I think a spincast reel might be exactly right for what I need and I know that a lot of those "serious" anglers might make fun of me using a spincast but I'm way past the point of caring what other people think of my gear if it's working for me and I'm happy with my choice.

Everybody to their own kick!  The fish don't care what you're using to catch them.


----------



## OldGuyAl (Feb 2, 2009)

Got the Abumatic in today and mounted it on a rod.   OMG!  That thing weighs a ton!  When I was unpacking the box, the thing fell out and almost landed on my foot - I think it would have broken a toe.   Unfortunately, the Omega Z02 isn't much smaller and it isn't any lighter.

Still, I'm committed to giving it a fair try so, I'm going to take it out soon and fish it.

I may have to go check out a Daiwa Gold...


----------



## crokseti (Feb 2, 2009)

Al, my wife also likes the spinners but the 33's can't hold up to a teenage striper so I got the ZO3 and have put her on several nice fish including a 17 lb. and one day 6 in a row 10 -to- 15 lbs stripers and the reel is still tight, no wobbly  shaft,  and reels smoothe.
The concern I had was warping the shaft like on the 33's when you hang a stump or overtighten the drag with heavy line on.
She has 2 now and we troll one for bigger fish with a 7 ft. medium rod and the other for casting jigs and lures for bass and such on a 5'6 med. light rod.
 Both are spooled with 10 lb stren mono.
 She has a habit of palming the reel and unknowingly readjusts the drag to less than ideal settings so I am always asking her to check the drag.
I might have to check out the Abu reel for her next one.
 I have had the first ZO3 to stop popping the pick-up pins out but a quick disassembly and inspection ( which is as easy as all the 33's) showed a loose screw and need for lube. Works fine now. Just keep em clean and lubed up.


----------



## sbroadwell (Feb 2, 2009)

OldGuyAl said:


> Got the Abumatic in today and mounted it on a rod.   OMG!  That thing weighs a ton!  When I was unpacking the box, the thing fell out and almost landed on my foot - I think it would have broken a toe.   Unfortunately, the Omega Z02 isn't much smaller and it isn't any lighter.
> 
> Still, I'm committed to giving it a fair try so, I'm going to take it out soon and fish it.
> 
> I may have to go check out a Daiwa Gold...



I imagine that these type reels don't have all the modern weight reducing techonologies. How does it balance on the rod? Maybe this would be a good place for a skeleton reel seat, to make up for some of the reel's weight.


----------



## OldGuyAl (Feb 2, 2009)

Steve:  you're gonna have to take some of us to school on a "skeleton reel seat" - never heard of it.

As for how the reel balances on the rod, well...it doesn't at all!  It balances like if you mounted an anvil onto one end of a 2x4 stud.  

Seriously, this reel is only supposed to weigh about 3 oz. more than the Revo STX that was on it and I just can't believe how it's such a dramatic difference in feel.  That rig went from SCHWEET! to what-kind-of-moron-would-hang-a-reel-like-that-onto-such-a-sweet-rod in less than 60 seconds.

But, like I said, I haven't fished it so, maybe I'll have a whole new attitude.


----------



## mesocollins (Feb 2, 2009)

I like to have a little more aft weight on a combo anyway. Gives a little more leverage on the fish.


----------



## Darkhorse (Feb 3, 2009)

I find a spincaster is the very best reel for certain applications. Nothing better for light lures and hitting small pockets.
However after extensive use I always have problems with the line. Either it  tends to twist or it imbeds itself into the line on the spool. Then not only can't you cast but a big fish can't take drag either.
Tends to happen worst with light lures.
Bass Pro has a baitcaster they say is perfect for these situations. I guess I need to see what model it is and try one out.


----------



## porkbelly (Feb 3, 2009)

Al your Sig says it all. Your to old for change and you will never be pleased with a reel like that. I was raised on one of those and didn't know they sold anything else for ages. I don't have a problem with the weight and it could be because I am in construction and lift weight all the time. If I were you I would not stress myself trying to enjoy fishing with something you dislike so much. I can pitch one anywhere I need to so that's why I use them for crappie and bluegill. I do sometimes bass fish with one if I am playing around but I never am serious anyway so why not. To each their own on what one fishes with. Its all about personal pleasure anyway.


----------



## sbroadwell (Feb 3, 2009)

OldGuyAl said:


> Steve:  you're gonna have to take some of us to school on a "skeleton reel seat" - never heard of it.
> 
> As for how the reel balances on the rod, well...it doesn't at all!  It balances like if you mounted an anvil onto one end of a 2x4 stud.
> 
> ...



A skeleton seat is one with most of it cut away. In the extreme, it would be like the ones on the Carrot Stick rods, with nothing in the middle, just things on each end of the reel foot.
But, I think the problem with the spincast is the axis of the rod. The center of gravity is pretty high on a spincast reel, versus a modern casting reel. This will make it feel heavier, as it is farther away from the reel, and wants to sort of torque around, since the reel is on the top.
Not much you can really do about that these days, since almost all of the seats these days are blank through. In the old days, with the separate seats (like the Featherweight handles used on old Fenwicks), the reel was down much lower.


----------



## OldGuyAl (Feb 3, 2009)

Hehehe...maybe I am too old and/or too spoiled.  

Anyway, I was playing around with this thing in the yard a while ago and reading the box and papers.  First, I discovered that since this is not one of the new ones, it actually weighs 14.2 oz - almost twice what I'm used to.  OK.
Casting it around in the yard, it didn't feel as bad as I thought it might.  I'm gonna give it a fair shake.

After all, I'm not planning to use this rig where I expect to hook into a good bass.  I fish a lot of ponds where the bass are stunted and/or the ponds are very young so, lots of 2-lb. or under fish.   I might like it for the little bit of crappie fishing I do, too.
The rod it's on has no real backbone for hooksetting on a big bass, anyway.  It might also be good for small crankbaits.

Steve - thanks for the info!  I also think you're right about the weight being a lot higher up than I'm used to. 

Darkhorse:  I think it's the BPS Prolite Finesse that you're thinking of - they've just announced a newer, higher-end model but it actually weighs more than the original one that's been out for a few years.

Hope it warms up a bit - I wanted to get out for the late afternoon peak today.


----------



## OldGuyAl (Feb 5, 2009)

*update on my Abumatic "experiment"*

OK, I tried it for about an hour this afternoon.  the size and weight didn't really bother me but the handle nudges my thumb on the hand I'm holding the rod with so, that's kinda annoying.  I think I can either adjust my grip or play with the handle a little.

It casts just OK but I think I need to spool some new 6# Trilene on it to get a real "base line".  The Fireline that came on it is obviously one of their earlier versions of the product and it's been on the reel at least 2 years even though it's never been used.   I may spool it off onto another reel for now since I don't want to just throw it away - it's probably still good but needs to be stretched a bit.  

It didn't take more than 1 cast to remember how to work that push button thing.  I actually like that part of it quite a bit.

I'm still not sure whether I like it but I don't hate it.  It could still turn out to be a good decision for certain situations.  :fishsmack:


----------



## Papa Bear (Feb 6, 2009)

I have had a Omega on a BPS med. action rod that I purchased for the wife or kids to use and heck I use it all the time for skipping docks or throwing small jigs. I use 8 lb mono on it and it works great. Do not know how any of the braid or fireline would work. I have caught several people at the dock looking at my sissy stick, but small grubs on Lanier in the summer with that rig has  landed a lot of fish for me and the kids.


----------



## porkbelly (Feb 6, 2009)

OldGuyAl said:


> OK, I tried it for about an hour this afternoon.  the size and weight didn't really bother me but the handle nudges my thumb on the hand I'm holding the rod with so, that's kinda annoying.  I think I can either adjust my grip or play with the handle a little.
> 
> It casts just OK but I think I need to spool some new 6# Trilene on it to get a real "base line".  The Fireline that came on it is obviously one of their earlier versions of the product and it's been on the reel at least 2 years even though it's never been used.   I may spool it off onto another reel for now since I don't want to just throw it away - it's probably still good but needs to be stretched a bit.
> 
> ...



Well AL you didn't go with your first pick or you wouldn't be having these problems. Now go down and get the Omega like you intended and you will be much pleased.  There is a big difference in the two.


----------



## Corey (Feb 6, 2009)

My Grandad was the Zebco 33 king, he would have loved to 
have one of these..


----------



## OldGuyAl (Feb 6, 2009)

well, I'm still not committed to the spincast idea.  I'm aware that the Omega would be a better spincaster but I'm still deciding on whether the basic concept of using the spincaster is really right for me.

I threw the Abumatic some more today.  Definitely want to change out the line but, I didn't mind using the reel too much.  It still feels a little clunky at times but I'm getting used to it.  Unfortunately, I've yet to catch a fish on anything this week so, I can't say how I'll like it with a fish on.


----------



## porkbelly (Feb 7, 2009)

You mean to tell me you don't have a guy out of the camera view putting your fish on like everyone else. Your behind times. Its the in thing now a days. I do need a job so I will work for food.


----------



## OldGuyAl (Feb 7, 2009)

Hehehe...heck-fire!  We don't even have a camera.


----------



## OldGuyAl (Feb 7, 2009)

OK, I'm done with this experiment with spincasters. They're alright but not really satisfying. I didn't hate the spincast experience but I kept wanting a baitcaster in my hands the whole time.

I'll be putting the Abumatic up for sale. If I ever want to go back to a spincaster, I think I'll put my Grandpa's Johnson Citation on.

PM me if you want a deal on an Abumatic 1276 used 2 times since new.

I just bought a Daiwa TD Sol of eBay for a great price so, I'm going with that option instead.


----------

